# Periscope Kindle Book Cover---DON'T WASTE YOUR $$$



## wizard6 (Nov 9, 2008)

Here is my opinion...
Received this Saturday...Shipped it back today!
Don't waste your money.
The cover is awkward and quite heavy...I could deal with that but 
THE LIGHT IS WOTRHLESS...The bulbs are SO small you really can't see to read with it, also it takes 3 AA batteries not included. Periscope was nice enough about the return but it will cost YOU about $10.00 to insure it and send it back. I'm going back to the original cover that came with my Kindle, it is a nice size and easy to tuck in my purse.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a friend who bought one of these and he has also returned it because he was unhappy with it. So, two dissatisfied customers....

L


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you for the review. I've been wondering about this one.


----------

